# waxing yourself



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

So i wanted to wax my own snowboard. I was just wondering what i need to do it and maybe a link or general guide on how to do it. Thanks!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Tips, Tricks & Instructors > Snowboard Maintenance Videos

There ya go... oh it's not a link you say? Maybe you'll go look and see other stuff you'll like along the way :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

I meant a link or general guide on how to do it. Thanks though!!


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

snowolf has some great videos on how to do it yourself


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

there is a search box for a reason..........


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

I thought this was going to be about self waxing your back, or some chick waxing the precious parts.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

Sick-Pow said:


> I thought this was going to be about self waxing your back, or some chick waxing the precious parts.


maybe next time


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Chris said:


> I meant a link or general guide on how to do it. Thanks though!!


Oh sorry dude. I'm sure there is a guide somewhere on how to browse teh interwebz... i'll go look for you now :thumbsup:




:cheeky4:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Chris said:


> maybe next time


Youtube for the waxing tutorial FYI.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought this thread literally was for waxing yourself.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Youtube for the waxing tutorial FYI.


Search for "back, crack and sack" :thumbsup:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, this wasn't quite what I expected. :laugh: To answer your question....oh wait, it's already been answered.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

waxing yourself is interesting.

very painful and sort of feels not worth it when the hair grows back literally exactly the same.

good way to feel refreshed and young though. (have only done it once)

on Board waxing:

BE CAREFUL WITH THE HEAT. I got addicted to waxing last year after finally trying it out. its amazing. 

what i believe, is one good wax a seasons will last you and not damage your board while multiple waxes wont be as effective and will damage the board. 

first brush it and open up the pores (also, some boards dont have pores and never need waxing)
then apply wax in a fashion so that, as you use the iron to spread the wax it is able to reach the edges of the surface without having to re apply or having to go over the area too many times with the iron.

ie, 1 stripe of wax down the middle, one heel, one toe edge (not on the edge but the effective pressure place before it)
then delicately and gently in circles at a very low heat try to spread the wax into the base of the board without having to go over it too many times.

i feel like when it is done properly, YOU SEE the wax sort of like spread out , and then evaporate and your like wtf where did the wax go, then u heat it up again and its still there only less each time (because the board absorbed the wax like it should have)

basically... try to avoid re heating the new wax or re- applying. suggestion is to take board and toss it in the snow right away so that it freezes the wax in place. this part i dont know about.

also i would not scrape any excess... its boring and looks stupid... "didnt you just put that wax on your board" "yes, but now im scraping it off"

... i say just go and ride it off... feels really fun to be on a sheet of wax anyhow.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^

Yea this AIRider, gotta love how she scrapes it man!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Intheshit said:


> what i believe, is one good wax a seasons will last you and not damage your board while multiple waxes wont be as effective and will damage the board.
> 
> first brush it and open up the pores (also, some boards dont have pores and never need waxing)
> then apply wax in a fashion so that, as you use the iron to spread the wax it is able to reach the edges of the surface without having to re apply or having to go over the area too many times with the iron.
> ...


:laugh:

Yeah, do what graft said OP...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Once a season should be fine....


















If you only ride 3 times a season.
I'm sorry but I have waxed boards hundreds and hundreds of times, and if you ruin a snowboard by waxing it then you're just an idiot.

Wax evaporation?? Don't scrape?? You are clueless kid.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> If you only ride 3 times a season.
> I'm sorry but I have waxed boards hundreds and hundreds of times, and if you ruin a snowboard by waxing it then you're just an idiot.
> 
> Wax evaporation?? Don't scrape?? You are clueless kid.


Methinks he was trolling. That's gotta be trolling cause nobody's that dumb!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Intheshit said:


> waxing yourself is interesting.
> 
> very painful and sort of feels not worth it when the hair grows back literally exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Have you been smoking fry sticks?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Have you been smoking fry sticks?


I think he's been frying smoke sticks! :laugh:


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

Snow here is sharp .
Guess you powder nosed bitches need to scrape after all.

And I don't know what a fry stick is but I would smoke your ass on any slope, drop or gap you got

So l guess you can ... Blow me?

The wax must coalescE into the board. Not evaporate. Sorry principal skinner.

And maybe that girl Would be actually sexy If the board slapped her around a bit but as it is just a girl in underwear who shakes when the camera is on her and does not seem
Comfortable doing this shoot at all


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Sick-Pow said:


> I thought this was going to be about self waxing your back, or some chick waxing the precious parts.




:laugh: thinking the same way too. 


Killington Ski Trip
Killington Ski vacation packages
Mont Tremblant ski
Mont Tremblant ski packages


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Don't ever let a chick talk you into... wait what is this about?


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Intheshit said:


> Snow here is sharp .
> Guess you powder nosed bitches need to scrape after all.
> 
> And I don't know what a fry stick is but I would smoke your ass on any slope, drop or gap you got
> ...


Make your life easier and just shut up before you really expose how stupid you are.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

well when you say something like that you really give me no choice do you?

and what about my life would be getting easier? is that a masked threat? or do you think my wellbeing somehow depends on what you personally think of me?

fucking boring ass loser. (YOU igloo dweller)

and what you are telling me you dont get off on that shit? dont lie to yourself, its human nature.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

LMFAO @ intheshit, really thats your advice on waxing....literally lol'ing


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Intheshit said:


> Snow here is sharp .
> Guess you powder nosed bitches need to scrape after all.


I too ride really sharp fake snow on the East Coast. I notice a marked difference on day 2. Day 3 I'm thinking about waxing again. If I haven't waxed for day 4 or 5, the board is slow.

Day 1 after waxing I'm instantly faster.

Scraping the excess wax off the surface makes you fast on day 1. Not scraping the wax will make you slow on day 1 until you're down to the base. Now you don't need an excellent scrape, brush, and buff like if you're riding wet snow or powder, but you do need to scrape.

You're waxing technique is wrong. That's ok. Watch SnowWolf's how to wax your board videos and do everything through scraping. Everyone's wrong lots of times in life. The best thing you can do is learn to admit to yourself when you're wrong and learn from it.


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> So i wanted to wax my own snowboard. I was just wondering what i need to do it and maybe a link or general guide on how to do it. Thanks!


Here, let me Google that for you.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> I too ride really sharp fake snow on the East Coast. I notice a marked difference on day 2. Day 3 I'm thinking about waxing again. If I haven't waxed for day 4 or 5, the board is slow.
> 
> Day 1 after waxing I'm instantly faster.
> 
> ...


Use a colder temp wax for your "sharp" snow. Doesn't matter what snow you're riding on you should be putting the effort into a good scrape and texture. It's just as important on corn snow as it is on powder...


----------



## Cycle4Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Use a colder temp wax for your "sharp" snow. Doesn't matter what snow you're riding on you should be putting the effort into a good scrape and texture. It's just as important on corn snow as it is on powder...


I know. I do a good scrape. Scraping is as important as heat and even coverage. You don't need to bother with the buff and brush though. The abrasive snow gets you there after the first run or two.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Cycle4Fun said:


> I know. I do a good scrape. Scraping is as important as heat and even coverage. You don't need to bother with the buff and brush though. The abrasive snow gets you there after the first run or two.


Yeah I used to ride the man made snow at Blue Mountain in Ontario, and even my local hill out here does the man made stuff for the first month or so (it's the canadian ski team training centre so they want to open early). I still go to the trouble of brushing and texturing the bottom. Not sure if I'm just OCD or if it actually helps! :dunno:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Intheshit said:


> also i would not scrape any excess... its boring and looks stupid... "didnt you just put that wax on your board" "yes, but now im scraping it off"
> 
> ... i say just go and ride it off... feels really fun to be on a sheet of wax anyhow.


WHAT. THE. FUCK?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Intheshit said:


> also i would not scrape any excess... its boring and looks stupid... "didnt you just put that wax on your board" "yes, but now im scraping it off"
> 
> ... i say just go and ride it off... feels really fun to be on a sheet of wax anyhow.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

This thread is a mess. Oh well, entertainment.

FYI, I have heard about people who don't scrape....vibes.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ha, I personally found InTheshit's advice to be genius! Genius in a way that he gave instruction to do exactly what you shouldn't do when waxing. Reverse psychology FTMFW!


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

Chris said:


> So i wanted to wax my own snowboard. I was just wondering what i need to do it and maybe a link or general guide on how to do it. Thanks!





Sick-Pow said:


> I thought this was going to be about self waxing your back, or some chick waxing the precious parts.





Chris said:


> maybe next time


Hahahahahah, that shit was golden!


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

I usually go with the Brazilian...


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

Leo said:


> Ha, I personally found InTheshit's advice to be genius .... psychology FTMFW!



this is all i heard.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Leo said:


> Ha, I personally found InTheshit's advice to be psycho!


This is all I heard  lol


----------

